# Chainsaw Artist Map Project



## twoclones (May 27, 2010)

I have been working on a Google Map project to create a publicly accessible map showing all of the chainsaw carvers in the world. It's my hope this map will become a good marketing tool for all chainsaw carvers. 

Many carvers have already been listed and I need help finding carvers who are not yet listed. Are you listed yet? Check the map to see... If not, you can send your information to me at [email protected] 

Example:
carving business name
your name
location {full address or just city but is mandatory}
contact informaton {optional if you have a website}
website

I have examples of my map at custom zoom levels and code snippets for including it on your personal website or blog at: 
http://woodhacker.com/map/


----------



## NEP (May 27, 2010)

Very cool initiative.


----------



## twoclones (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, Niels. BTW you should have received your 'collaborator' information now so that you can add more European carvers to the map. 

Let me know if your need help getting started. 


Butch


----------



## NEP (May 27, 2010)

I have seen it and I'll soon put in some of the Eouropean carvers i know


----------



## mga (May 27, 2010)

i happen to stumble across this guy while searching for something on the net....


http://www.ad-treepirate.co.uk/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=27&pos=8


----------



## twoclones (May 27, 2010)

mga said:


> i happen to stumble across this guy while searching for something on the net....
> 
> 
> http://www.ad-treepirate.co.uk/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=27&pos=8



I've found quite a few of these websites where there is little to no mention as to WHERE the carver is located.  Apparently this guy is somewhere in Great Britain.


----------

